# Just got my first rifle



## Reddbecca (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a bad habit of choosing guns that aren't for beginners, especially when they tend to be my first gun of a certain catergory. My very first gun was a 12 gauge shotgun, full sized. My very first handgun was a .357 Magnum revolver. Never a .22 in the entire lot despite having the opportunity to pick a few up.

That trend still continues. Today I just picked up my first rifle, and it's hardly what you'd consider a beginner's job. I picked up an AR-15 by DPMS.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, you picked a good AR. I have been shooting for 50+ years and purchased my first AR a few months ago. I perhaps should have bought something lighter to carry, but I got the DPMS Panther Bull 20. It gets heavy for this old geezer, but it sure drills them in there.


----------



## Reddbecca (Dec 29, 2007)

I now have a second rifle as well, and this one I got from a private sale. It's a Norinco SKS with a spiked bayonet. Still got cosmoline on it too.


----------



## Reddbecca (Dec 29, 2007)

Alright now I'm concerned.

Today I decided to see if my AR-15 would cycle ammunition properly, and it didn't. I had the magazine loaded and firmly seated in the well, the safety on and was working the action to see how it worked; it didn't. It took several attempts to get the bolt even to push to round into the chamber, and when I tried to make it eject, it didn't do that either. Tried the foward assist button, didn't do any good.

Now I have the following theories:

1. This rifle was never used and needs a breaking in period before it functions properly.

2. The magazines that came with it are cheap junk.

3. The magazines are fine but the magazine followers aren't.

Does anybody have any experience that might help me with this?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

How are you cycling the action? Are you pulling it back and then letting it slam, or are you letting it close slowly. I am not an AR guy, but that action is ment to slam shut. If you slowly let it close by holding back on the action lever, it will most likely have problems. There may also be other issues as well.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

go down to the dealer and get some A-Zoom or other brand of dummy rounds or have someone make some for you.

But DON'T use live ammo to test cycle a firearm.

May want to go find someone local who has one of these rifles to give you a quick run down, or even go back to the sales guy.

It's not a bad rifle, but lot's of little details inside it.


----------



## Reddbecca (Dec 29, 2007)

farmerj said:


> But DON'T use live ammo to test cycle a firearm.


I was concerned with the risk of a slamfire as well, that's why I was riding the charging handle first time around. Second time I removed the firing pin before letting the bolt go on its own. Everything checked out the second time.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Reddbecca said:


> farmerj said:
> 
> 
> > But DON'T use live ammo to test cycle a firearm.
> ...


Slam fire is the least of your worries.

It's pulling a bone head stunt that leads to a negligent discharge and forgetting your using live ammunition.

What's cheaper, $6 for dummy ammunition, or the $6000 for a funeral and loss of a loved one?


----------



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

if your riding the charging rail then you are going to have to hit the foward assist a couple of times with some pressure. ar's must be slammed to load at least every1 that i have ever shot i have had to do that. try putting less amo in the magazine to reduce pressure this might make it easier to chamber.


----------



## markauss1187 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a little AR experience although mine is a Colt. I've had mine for 10 years and used it for service rifle matches so it has had thousands of rounds throuh it and it won't go into battery if you try and baby it. You just need to let it fly, as long as you are using factory ammo esp. mil-spec 5.556 nato as opposed to rem .223 the risk of slam fire is very low(I have never seen it) but of course always be aware of your muzzle and be careful. The mil spec ammo has very thick primer cups.


----------



## markauss1187 (Jan 31, 2008)

By the way I just wanted to say that an AR is a great rilfe to start out with,very simply to use, easy to maintain(for an auto), and there are tons of accesories available to upgrade. Oh yeah they are also very accurate, the just get a bad rep because of the way they look. They have quite a loyal following and are gaining popularity all the time, just ask Jim Zumbo. Okay I'll get off of my soapbox now.


----------



## Reddbecca (Dec 29, 2007)

farmerj said:


> Slam fire is the least of your worries.
> 
> It's pulling a bone head stunt that leads to a negligent discharge and forgetting your using live ammunition.
> 
> What's cheaper, $6 for dummy ammunition, or the $6000 for a funeral and loss of a loved one?


Some people would disagree with you on that.

http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/edu1.htm

For some drills you have to use live ammunition, specifically the ammunition you intend to be using. That's the only real way to be sure it's going to function right.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Better re-read what they are doing in that link.

They are discussing a TACTICAL reload. Something entirely different than what you are talking about.

At no time if you are function testing a firearm, am I aware it is recommended you use live ammunition.


----------

